# Into the deep end! A woman's motivations?



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

Greetings!
Well, ladies, I'm trying to decipher some of the nuances of my girlfriend's thinking and motivations. Your perspectives and thoughts are greatly appreciated!
Some background for you: I am 45 years old, white male. Irish, French and German. Short black hair, hazel eyes, clean cut. No tattoos or piercings. Tall, broad shouldered.
I am a veteran of the United States Marine Corps, was married for 20 years, went to college, now divorced. I am in sales, developing a new career since college and the divorce.
I make a modest income, own guns, and drive a Ford truck. Currently, I take care of business but nothing glamorous. The boss has me on the list for promotion to management, so things look to be good in the near future. My parents were from WWII, so I'm pretty "Old School" in a lot of ways.

My girlfriend is 33 years old, voluptuous little Latina, brown eyes, long curly black hair. She's thick, bubbly and social. She's educated, hard working, and passionate. I'll call her "Chiquita". Now, Chiquita has a huge family, Catholic, traditional background. Now, before getting together with me, Chiquita had a wild and crazy single life going out all the time with her girlfriends. She had many boyfriends, many that were young studs between 20 and 25 years old. Most were lean, athletic and muscular. A few men she hooked up with we're over 30, however none of these relationships were long term. Chiquita tells me that she never loved any of these boyfriends, and she never brought any of them home to meet her family. Not even one. Chiquita tells me she was horny and wanted to get worked. They were just sex and nothing more.

Ok, so...I don't have the ripped abs I had in the Marines. Or the athletic, hard body I had when younger. Years of college and such, well I'm soft and out of shape. I don't have the stamina to work Chiquita all night until sunrise! Lol. She tells me not to worry, we will work on the stamina. I've been recently going to the gym and losing weight, getting into shape. It is a slow process though. Lol. In the meantime, however, the girl pushes me. She wears me out with crazy, passionate sex nearly every day. Nighttime, then in the morning. Over and over. She makes love to me, uses her hands all over me, her mouth, she is so hungry! I really love it, too.

Even though she tells me that when I look at her, it makes her body tingle. She says thinking about me makes her soul tingle. I sometimes wonder how I can compare to the young, athletic studs she's been with. I frequently talk dirty to her, pull her hair, spank her over and over, and just throw her on the bed and ravish her. I worship her whole body, and I can't keep my hands off of her. I take her in the middle of the night, when she walks in the door, whenever I want. I keep the sex beast spontaneous and always hungry and passionate. Chiquita says she is happy. She works me night and day, she cooks for me, she treats me like I am her King.

In the back of my mind though, I wonder how I compare to the young athletic studs she's been with, and what really motivates her interest and passion for me. I wonder why is she so happy with me, when I know I don't have the athletic prowess or stamina of a 20 year old. And indeed, she's also had sex with men that were considerably larger than me in the "tool size". Lol!

Thank you for your thoughts.

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

How long have you been together? Do you live together? How long did you date before moving in together if you do? Do you support her financially?


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Faithful Wife!

Chiquita and I have been together for four months. We dated for a month before she asked me to move in with her. So, we've been living together for the last three months now. She's been taking me to family parties, introduced me to everyone. Yes, I contribute financially, take her out to dinner, movies and dates. Currently, she does make more money than me, however. I also cook for her as well, and help with laundry, dishes and domestic stuff. I sometimes worry about money, but she tells me not to worry, that we are a team, and we will work together and prosper. She knows I work hard every day. I'm ready to start working a second job, too. Chiquita tells me that she loves my ambition and work ethic.

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Dating for a month and then moving in together is waaaay toooooo fast. Relationships do better when you put in at least a year of dating before moving in together. So regardless of how much you two are into each other (which it does sound like you both are) I have to make the cautionary statement that relationships that rush too fast typcially have a lot of problems. 

Is there anyway you two could not live together while you are still getting to know each other?

In new relationships, too much too soon can kill it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Faithfulwife said*: Dating for a month and then moving in together is waaaay toooooo fast. Relationships do better when you put in at least a year of dating before moving in together. So regardless of how much you two are into each other (which it does sound like you both are) I have to make the cautionary statement that relationships that rush too fast typcially have a lot of problems.
> Is there anyway you two could not live together while you are still getting to know each other?
> 
> In new relationships, too much too soon can kill it.


:iagree:



> *Ceturions said:* I sometimes worry about money, but she tells me not to worry, that we are a team, and we will work together and prosper.


 Why are you worried about money....does she have alot of debt by any chance? You said she makes *more* than yourself....you have a modest income & very soon may take a Management position.

This is happening all too fast, it is far too young in this HOT frenzy to know what her true motives may be... only TIME and her actions/ her affection towards you will tell this story...

My initial thoughts thoughts are ....she has played the field hot & heavy, she realizes she is getting older, the men she did were hot ,young and dangerous (in the way she likes it in the sack)... with no substance or stability, so now she is looking to *Settle down* with some security...maybe start a family... 

This sounds pretty stable >>


> I make a modest income, own guns, and drive a Ford truck. Currently, I take care of business but nothing glamorous. The boss has me on the list for promotion to management, so things look to be good in the near future. My parents were from WWII, so I'm pretty "Old School" in a lot of ways.


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

FW!  well, to answer your question, I was living with some buddies of mine, and not in a hurry to move in with Chiquita, and she wasn't either. After one fine meal together, Chiquita and I were dancing in the living room to bachata music, by candlelight. After some crazy hot sex, she lays there, wrapped up in me, and lightly rubs my lips with her fingertips, and she says to me, "my god, Centurions, I've never lived with a man. I don't believe in living together unmarried. But I want you. When you're not at work, I want you here, in my bed...she kissed me so deeply...then she says, move your stuff here. I want you in my arms every night". The candlelight flickered across her glowing body. The scent of her perfume all over me...she says she loves me, and wants me so much. Do you want to be with me, Centurions?"

I nodded, and said yes. 

Chiquita and I see each other every day...and she doesn't want me to leave her bed in the middle of the night or leave her arms in the morning. Chiquita is intoxicating to me. Her hands always on me. Her kiss, so passionate. She feeds me...we take showers together by candlelight...she is so warm and intimate with me...I feel like a teenager again! Lol!

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

SA! Thanks! Yes...I worry about not making enough money...more money than her. I'm self conscious about it. I'm the man. I want to be able to pay everything and to spoil her with fancy food and diamonds.  I don't make enough to do that, though.

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

So she went against her long held principles about _never _living with someone unless married, and only after a month of dating. I'd love to say, how romantic! But, I'm too cynical for that. 

Watch your birth control unless you're ok getting pregnant soon. Right now, it sounds like you're thinking with the little head.


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

Norajane! Hi! Yes, I don't want to get her pregnant right now. She feels this deep, powerful bond with me. We have much in common, love doing things together. We share many values, and she got me to go to church with her every Sunday. I haven't been to church since I was married. After the divorce, I was very angry with God. Chiquita and I have been making love with each other nearly every night since after the first week we met. Chiquita says she loves talking with me, and she loves that I listen to her. She says I make her feel desired, cherished, and loved. I sometimes wonder if we have been going too fast. Chiquita wants more, more, more. She loves the intimacy, talking, sex, food, me holding her so tight and watching her sleep in my arms. She makes it very difficult to say no, Norajane! 

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

What if you knew that if you continue on the path you are on with her, the relationship would be doomed? Would you continue? Or, for the sake of possibly having a long term relationship, would you/could you change things up?


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi FW!  

Hmmm...interesting question. Well, Chiquita and I discussed me "moving out" and going back to dating, and being apart. Both of us pondered the idea that we may be going too fast. Chiquita explained to me that she really loves having sex every day with me, and she loves the bond we are developing. She also likes sleeping with me, and enjoys us being together all the time. She is very persuasive, FW! I admit that there is good arguments for being more distant, but damn, she makes "domestic life" very appealing, you know?

About every other weekend, she brings me to some kind of family bbq, dinner, or party, whether its a birthday party, or gathering together to watch football, boxing, or soccer.
When I don't cook, she has yummy hot dinner freshly made on the table when I get home from work. She makes me coffee, yummy breakfasts, and more besides.
She is always eager to spend time with me, whether we go out, or curl up together on the couch to watch movies.
And, well...there's the constant sex, too.
Oh, and of course, every Sunday morning she wants me going to church with her, too. 

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Centurions said:


> Norajane! Hi! Yes, I don't want to get her pregnant right now. She feels this deep, powerful bond with me. We have much in common, love doing things together. We share many values, and she got me to go to church with her every Sunday. I haven't been to church since I was married. After the divorce, I was very angry with God. Chiquita and I have been making love with each other nearly every night since after the first week we met. Chiquita says she loves talking with me, and she loves that I listen to her. She says I make her feel desired, cherished, and loved. I sometimes wonder if we have been going too fast. Chiquita wants more, more, more. She loves the intimacy, talking, sex, food, me holding her so tight and watching her sleep in my arms. She makes it very difficult to say no, Norajane!
> 
> Centurions
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Ya'll have banged that lust and attraction to the top of the pyramid. You can't manage that, you just let it ride.

With a couple of good rules in place you guys can keep this going for a very long time to go.

Never let the sex and romance blind you or make do detrimental stuff against yourself.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Centurions said:


> Hi FW!
> 
> Hmmm...interesting question. Well, Chiquita and I discussed me "moving out" and going back to dating, and being apart. Both of us pondered the idea that we may be going too fast. Chiquita explained to me that she really loves having sex every day with me, and she loves the bond we are developing. She also likes sleeping with me, and enjoys us being together all the time. She is very persuasive, FW! I admit that there is good arguments for being more distant, but damn, she makes "domestic life" very appealing, you know?
> 
> ...


Wow...

She just wants you there.

Adores you.

You can keep this going for a very long time if you understand how they fail.


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

Can you see yourself getting married again?
She sounds like she is looking to a future
with you in it.

Do you want kids?
I imagine, she does and she is confident in
showing you off to her family.

She is ready to settle down with you.
You both seem to have a lot in common,
good communication and great passion.

There is a good possibility,you both love
each other.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

This is the sweetest thing I have read in a long time. Awww. This is the marriage my husband and I want to have and are working very hard to get to where you are lol. 

We pretty much jumped in with both feet, and haven't looked back. We "dated" for 3 years, moved in together, and had a baby all before we were 18. I would not change a thing. 

I told him if we were older, we would have lived together within the 1st month. I just wanted to be near him and sleep with him next to me. 

We were young, so relationships are hard, and were not prepared for such intensity. We got most of it worked out, and we feel very much like young love again. 

I think if she told you not to worry about this and that, maybe she speaks the truth. Good job getting into the gym, we try and work out together. 

We share much of the same mindset and hobbies. We talk for hours, still to this day. I just wanted to say, I thought your post was very sweet. I read it to my husband too. He thought it was very nice. Enjoy what you have. Both of you are very lucky.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Centurions said:


> Norajane! Hi! Yes, I don't want to get her pregnant right now. She feels this deep, powerful bond with me. We have much in common, love doing things together. *We share many values, and she got me to go to church with her every Sunday. *I haven't been to church since I was married. After the divorce, I was very angry with God. Chiquita and I have been making love with each other nearly every night since after the first week we met. Chiquita says she loves talking with me, and she loves that I listen to her. She says I make her feel desired, cherished, and loved. I sometimes wonder if we have been going too fast. Chiquita wants more, more, more. She loves the intimacy, talking, sex, food, me holding her so tight and watching her sleep in my arms. She makes it very difficult to say no, Norajane!


 Ok, not to be the naysayer here... but this story is just NOT adding up for me....

This was Chiquita >>


> *Centurions said:* Now, before getting together with me, *Chiquita had a wild and crazy single life* going out all the time with her girlfriends. She had many boyfriends, many that were young studs between 20 and 25 years old. Most were lean, athletic and muscular. A few men she hooked up with we're over 30, however none of these relationships were long term. *Chiquita tells me that she never loved any of these boyfriends, and she never brought any of them home to meet her family.* Not even one. *Chiquita tells me she was horny and wanted to get worked. They were just sex and nothing more.*


...and now, suddenly you share the same values and she is getting you to go to church every Sunday. The woman you just described hardly sounds like the type that values church and it's teachings.. Catholic no less & Traditional background. 

What gives ?


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

norajane said:


> So she went against her long held principles about _never _living with someone unless married, and only after a month of dating. I'd love to say, how romantic! But, I'm too cynical for that.
> 
> Watch your birth control unless you're ok getting pregnant soon. *Right now, it sounds like you're thinking with the little head.*


:iagree:

Ah yes. Call me cynical as well, but I'm smelling a hidden agenda here. It just doesn't sound logical that a woman would suddenly change her whole moral character and belief system in such a short time in order to move in with a man she has only known for a short period of time simply because of great sex. This is generally not a female motivation. There is something else at play here.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Centurions said:


> Hi FW!
> 
> Hmmm...interesting question. Well, Chiquita and I discussed me "moving out" and going back to dating, and being apart. Both of us pondered the idea that we may be going too fast. Chiquita explained to me that she really loves having sex every day with me, and she loves the bond we are developing. She also likes sleeping with me, and enjoys us being together all the time. She is very persuasive, FW! I admit that there is good arguments for being more distant, but damn, she makes "domestic life" very appealing, you know?
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are in some sort of "honeymoon phase". Do you honestly believe that this is real? Isn't there some little itty bitty voice in your head that is warning you that all of this is setting you up for something quite different and not so pleasant?

You see, I'm trying to take a realistic approach. Of course the "fairytale" is nice. But what of the reality? Surely she has a bad side. A temper. Control issues. Have you seen any negative side to her yet? Does she always agree with everything you say or is there a difference of opinion on some subjects? If so, how does that get handled?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Centurions said:


> .
> 
> In the back of my mind though, I wonder how I compare to the young athletic studs she's been with, and what really motivates her interest and passion for me. I wonder why is she so happy with me, when I know I don't have the athletic prowess or stamina of a 20 year old. And indeed, she's also had sex with men that were considerably larger than me in the "tool size". Lol!


Why are you feeling so down about yourself? So insecure? Maybe she just likes you. Have ever thought of that? Age doesn't mean jack. Sure, she could have a younger boyfriend, but she doesn't. She has you. She chooses you. Just like you could have an older or younger girlfriend. You choose HER. 

As someone who is almost the exact age(s) of you and your girlfriend (me being the Chiquita, lol), I recently met and was so attracted to a man your age. I don't care that he's that much older than me and in fact I'd never met someone that much older than me that I'd found myself interested in. It wasn't his age, it was how he carried himself, just his whole vibe.

So why not just accept the fact that she likes you for you? 

Enjoy it and don't ruin it by having all these negative thoughts and over-analyzing everything.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

treyvion said:


> Ya'll have banged that lust and attraction to the top of the pyramid. You can't manage that, you just let it ride.


:rofl: Love this.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Centurions said:


> Hi Faithful Wife!
> 
> Chiquita and I have been together for four months. We dated for a month before she asked me to move in with her. So, we've been living together for the last three months now. She's been taking me to family parties, introduced me to everyone. Yes, I contribute financially, take her out to dinner, movies and dates. Currently, she does make more money than me, however. I also cook for her as well, and help with laundry, dishes and domestic stuff. I sometimes worry about money, but she tells me not to worry, that we are a team, and we will work together and prosper. She knows I work hard every day. I'm ready to start working a second job, too. Chiquita tells me that she loves my ambition and work ethic.
> 
> ...


That was a very fast 'courtship' before moving in together, OP, because even now, at 3 months, you're still very much at the getting to know one another stage. I would want to enjoy the fun getting to know one another phase a lot longer before even contemplating the practicalities of a live in relationship.

Sorry, I don't think I've been very helpful!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Centurions said:


> Hi FW!
> 
> Hmmm...interesting question. Well, Chiquita and I discussed me "moving out" and going back to dating, and being apart. Both of us pondered the idea that we may be going too fast. Chiquita explained to me that she really loves having sex every day with me, and she loves the bond we are developing. She also likes sleeping with me, and enjoys us being together all the time. She is very persuasive, FW! I admit that there is good arguments for being more distant, but damn, she makes "domestic life" very appealing, you know?
> 
> ...


 Now I know why you need to go to the gym! Just kidding. Listen, if she's making more money then you, she's not interested in you wallet. She treats you good. You treat her good. Could it be that she just might have found the right guy? 

After reading all the threads on this forum of husbands/wives/ Bf's/Gf's/ cheating and tearing each other apart, it's nice to here from a well fed guy being treated good. Just take your time and get to know each other out of the bed as well as you know her in the bed.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

survivorwife said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Ah yes. Call me cynical as well, but I'm smelling a hidden agenda here. It just doesn't sound logical that a woman would suddenly change her whole moral character and belief system in such a short time in order to move in with a man she has only known for a short period of time simply because of great sex. This is generally not a female motivation. There is something else at play here.


Maybe he "sexed" her good and got her sprung! It happens.


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

treyvion said:


> Ya'll have banged that lust and attraction to the top of the pyramid. You can't manage that, you just let it ride.
> 
> With a couple of good rules in place you guys can keep this going for a very long time to go.
> 
> Never let the sex and romance blind you or make do detrimental stuff against yourself.


Hi Treyvion! 

Well, I'm very passionate, and sensual as a man. I'm affectionate physically and verbally with a woman. I'm emotional and expressive. I'm always touching her, kissing her, hugging her, beyond having sex. When Chiquita is standing in front of the mirror doing her hair and make up, I often approach her from behind, placing one hand on her hip, squeezing her tight, while I use my other hand to pull her long, curly thick hair back, to expose the back of her neck. Chiquita is only 5 ft. Tall, so I'm about a foot taller than her. I kiss her neck, nibbling her ear while stroking her hip and belly. I inhale her scent, and whisper in her ear that when she goes off to work today, I want her to think about how much I want her...how much I want to be inside her...my sweet Chiquita...and what I am going to do to her later tonight when I get home...I bite her neck slowly...make me scream your name, my love...then I embrace her tightly, and kiss her strong and deep. 

In the shower together I pin her against the wall and hold her face in my hands, gazing into her eyes, kissing her slowly. The soft candlelight flickers over her body as the warm water drips off of her...the Spanish music playing in the background...I tell her how beautiful and sexy she is...how much I love her, how I desire her so much!

In bed, I take my time. Unless I'm in the mood to just ravish her hard and fast, I'm otherwise in no hurry. I rub her all over, stroking, kissing her, nibbling her. I worship her body. Her ass, her legs, belly, neck, breasts, her whole body. Lots of kissing. Gradually I stroke her sex with my fingers, slowly working her with my hand like a "crab claw". Chiquita goes berserk with this, and gushes. Then I often lick her sex with my tongue slowly, while slowly and firmly stroking her deeply with two fingers. That makes her scream my name! She moans so deeply and makes such hot, erotic sounds! The sheets are really soaked by now. Lol. Her whole body trembles and shakes as she screams. Then, I give it to her. We make love for about 20 minutes, with her whispering to me in Spanish. After she makes me cum so intensely, we lay there, holding each other, and spooning. Often I will lick her again, until she is delirious again with pleasure.

After that, I'm usually wore out and ready to sleep. All sweaty and glowing. She will stroke me to another orgasm, or use her mouth in devouring me, or we sometimes make love again. Then, I'm delerious and exhausted. Lol. I don't have the stamina to keep going all night, and do more. I really wish that I could, you know? I used to be able to work a woman numerous times in a night, and have more orgasms. *sigh* oh, why cannot the vigor of youth last longer? I'm hoping to really improve my stamina for her. I don't want her to feel hungry and unfulfilled.

When we are out and about, I hold her hand and often stop her as she gets out of the car and kiss her. I kiss her as we step out of a restaurant or about to enter one. Chiquita giggles and blushes. She tells me she is self conscious...but she admits she loves it. 

Chiquita and I have talked. She loves sex every day. I told her that I want her to unleash her sex beast with me. I want her to be an animal! Lol. I told her I want her to be "A lady in the street and a freak in the sheets." I want her to be like a **** in bed. Any fantasy, any desire she has, lets do it. Whatever she likes, we can talk about it, experiment, and do it. I'm hungry, passionate, and open minded. I want her to feel safe with me, and adventurous, with confidence that she and I can experience anything together. She tells me that she agrees and wants the same thing with me very much.

So, I do try and keep the sexual tension and passion at the top of that pyramid! 

She asked me how I would respond if she wasn't as sexually hungry as she is. I told her, we would have problems, then. We could talk, but if things didn't get hot real soon, I would not put up with it. I would find another woman to give me the sex I need. Just like she had a rotating stable of lovers, she knows I easily attract women to me, and that I could find a replacement very quickly. I know that she could as well.  she says good, we are on the same page. She wants me to be crazy hot for her, too. She loves me, and we are monogamous and faithful to each other. I think being hungry, passionate and hot for each other is critically important. Even if it sometimes takes effort and work, I cannot settle for less, and I don't expect her to either. Life is too short to be with someone that doesn't ring your bells and make you feel absolutely desired. I want her desire to be hot and passionate, so I'm keen to stay on top of things, you know?

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Centurions said:


> Hi Treyvion!
> 
> Well, I'm very passionate, and sensual as a man. I'm affectionate physically and verbally with a woman. I'm emotional and expressive. I'm always touching her, kissing her, hugging her, beyond having sex. When Chiquita is standing in front of the mirror doing her hair and make up, I often approach her from behind, placing one hand on her hip, squeezing her tight, while I use my other hand to pull her long, curly thick hair back, to expose the back of her neck. Chiquita is only 5 ft. Tall, so I'm about a foot taller than her. I kiss her neck, nibbling her ear while stroking her hip and belly. I inhale her scent, and whisper in her ear that when she goes off to work today, I want her to think about how much I want her...how much I want to be inside her...my sweet Chiquita...and what I am going to do to her later tonight when I get home...I bite her neck slowly...make me scream your name, my love...then I embrace her tightly, and kiss her strong and deep.
> 
> ...


 As Olive Oyl use to say in those real old B&W Popeye cartoons and I quote. "Ohhhhhhhhhh. What a man. What a man.


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

nevergveup said:


> Can you see yourself getting married again?
> She sounds like she is looking to a future
> with you in it.
> 
> ...


Hi!

Yes, I think I could get married again.  I would love to have children.  I don't have any children, and neither does she. Chiquita definitely wants to have children.
Chiquita explains to me that in Hispanic culture, a woman does not bring a man to her familia unless she is dead serious with him, and plans to marry him. 

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Centurions said* : Unless I'm in the mood to just ravish her hard and fast, I'm otherwise in no hurry. I rub her all over, stroking, kissing her, nibbling her. I worship her body. Her ass, her legs, belly, neck, breasts, her whole body. Lots of kissing. Gradually I stroke her sex with my fingers, slowly working her with my hand like a "crab claw". Chiquita goes berserk with this, and gushes. Then I often lick her sex with my tongue slowly, while slowly and firmly stroking her deeply with two fingers. That makes her scream my name! She moans so deeply and makes such hot, erotic sounds! The sheets are really soaked by now. Lol. Her whole body trembles and shakes as she screams. Then, I give it to her. We make love for about 20 minutes, with her whispering to me in Spanish. After she makes me cum so intensely, we lay there, holding each other, and spooning. Often I will lick her again, until she is delirious again with pleasure.
> 
> After that, I'm usually wore out and ready to sleep. All sweaty and glowing. She will stroke me to another orgasm, or use her mouth in devouring me, or we sometimes make love again. Then, I'm delerious and exhausted. ....
> 
> I told her that I want her to unleash her sex beast with me. I want her to be an animal! Lol. I told her I want her to be "A lady in the street and a freak in the sheets." I want her to be like a **** in bed. Any fantasy, any desire she has, lets do it. Whatever she likes, we can talk about it, experiment, and do it. I'm hungry, passionate, and open minded.


I feel like I am reading a Hot steamy Romance novel - reading your posts !


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I feel like I'm reading a load of bull-****e.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Blondilocks said:


> I feel like I'm reading a load of bull-****e.


Yeah...yeah see...the whole thing about her bringing him to Church every week destroyed it for me.. Yeah all this HOT smokin' Premarital sex..and you don't feel like slime sinning through your a$$...Come on...if you want to throw religion in here, at least make it somewhat believable.... Is there is not a pinch of shame here, I think you ought to thumb your nose at the church at the very least.

What is she doing, going to Confession every week about all this HOT riding... she knows she's going to jump right back on... I bet it turns the Priest on...Poor Guy.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

Church? Made men (Mafia) go to church every sunday between extortion, prostitution and murder. So that makes sense.

MY problems?

1 - Green card
2 - What's this horny little firecracker going to do when you can't get it up 3 times per day?


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh boy....on the odd time I've read a low grade romance novel..and it was never like this...wow!!


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Other than moving in to soon with one another and crapping all over religious covenants I am trying to figure out what the big problem is.


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

Pandakiss said:


> This is the sweetest thing I have read in a long time. Awww. This is the marriage my husband and I want to have and are working very hard to get to where you are lol.
> 
> We pretty much jumped in with both feet, and haven't looked back. We "dated" for 3 years, moved in together, and had a baby all before we were 18. I would not change a thing.
> 
> ...


Hi Pandakiss! Thanks very much for your kind words. I think good communication, mutual passion and commitment are all very important and critical for a good relationship!

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Ok,not to be the naysayer here... but this story is just NOT adding up for me....
> This was Chiquita>>...and now,suddenly you share the same values and she is getting you to go to church every Sunday. The woman you just described hardly sounds like the type that values church and it's teachings.. Catholic no less & Traditional background.
> 
> What gives ?


Hi SA! I appreciate your thoughts. I will respond to all questions and such. I apologize for the delay.

Let's see here. I noticed the apparent inconsistency between her sexual exploits and profession of faith, especially so with her eager habit of attending church every Sunday. I asked her about that, actually, gently ribbing her about such incongruous behaviors, in light of the Church's teachings. Chiquita explained to me that her mother died tragically of cancer at the age of 45. At that point, Chiquita was 21 and her younger sister was like, 8 years old. While her father went into depression, Chiquita assumed the role of "mother" and was the de facto "Lady of the house". For the next 10 years Chiquita devoted herself to taking care of her elder father, her younger sister, and the house. Chiquita never dated, never went out with men, and never had sex. Chiquita did that until her sister was out of high school, and became married. Chiquita told me she willingly sacrificed 10 years of her life in such devotion, though now though, she was free to be herself, and she felt like she had missed out on a lot, and she was crazy horny. And, God made us to enjoy sex, and so, she jumped in and started dating in a frenzy, eager to make up for lost time.

*shrug* It is what it is, really.

Chiquita doesn't believe the Church is perfect or always right in everything. Chiquita is not a fundamentalist. Having said that, she does love God, the Church, and the Bible. But she is not perfect, nor is she entirely consistent in her actions or beliefs. There's plenty of sin and inconsistency there for sure. I am in no position to judge her. I leave that up to God. I simply try to love her, accept her, and encourage her to be the best woman she can be, flaws and all, like I hope she can love and accept me, as flawed and sinful as I am.

As for me...well, when I was married, I prayed daily. I read the Scriptures daily. I listened to conservative Christian radio programs and was well read in Christian books on theology, spirituality, politics and culture. I was raising my sister in law's four young children. I took my family to church every Sunday. I was a Lector in my local church, where I preached the Scriptures every Sunday to a church parish of over 2,000 people. I had a good wife, a loving family, three Labradors, a nice house. A good life. Life was getting better, year by year. Or so I believed. 

Then my wife of 20 years got weight loss surgery, and lost 160 pounds in less than a year and a half. Then, she met some young stud 14 years younger than her, and we ended in divorce. I will simply say that I was in absolute agony. I thought my wife had thrown me into Hell. A living hell that burned me and tormented me day and night with a savage darkness of hopelessness and utter despair. I lost my wife, my family, everything that I valued in this life. Everything that I had worked for 20 years for was gone.

I have not set foot in a church since 2006. I noticed the irony and humor of God that He would use a sinful, inconsistent young woman to get my attention, to inspire me. I'd like to think God has not forgotten me. Like the Thief on the Cross though, I'm just a man, a sinner. I'm thankful for whatever joy and blessings in this life. 

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

survivorwife said:


> Sounds like you are in some sort of"honeymoon phase". Do you honestly believe that this is real?Isn't there some little itty bitty voice in your head that is warning you that all of this is setting you up for something quite different and not so pleasant?
> 
> You see, I'm trying to take a realistic approach. Of course the"fairytale"is nice. But what of the reality?Surely she has a bad side. A temper. Control issues. Have you seen any negative side to her yet?Does she always agree with everything you say or is there a difference of opinion on some subjects?If so,how does that get handled?


Hi there, Survivorwife! Good questions. No, we don't always agree on everything. Chiquita and I have argued about her family, her girlfriends, housework, finances, transparency, cell phones, aspects of me being emotionally evasive. We resolve the issues through discussion, empathy, and when needed, compromise. So far, she has been tenacious in working on understanding and great communication that is direct and honest.

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> Why are you feeling so down about yourself? So insecure? Maybe she just likes you. Have ever thought of that? Age doesn't mean jack. Sure, she could have a younger boyfriend, but she doesn't. She has you. She chooses you. Just like you could have an older or younger girlfriend. You choose HER.
> 
> As someone who is almost the exact age(s) of you and your girlfriend (me being the Chiquita, lol), I recently met and was so attracted to a man your age. I don't care that he's that much older than me and in fact I'd never met someone that much older than me that I'd found myself interested in. It wasn't his age, it was how he carried himself, just his whole vibe.
> 
> ...


Hi there! Thanks, Jellybeans! I shouldn't let negative thoughts in, huh? You're quite right! You're the "Chiquita" huh?  nice! Hmmm...has there been any challenges together? Have your girlfriends been sceptical? 

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> That was a very fast 'courtship' before moving in together, OP, because even now, at 3 months, you're still very much at the getting to know one another stage. I would want to enjoy the fun getting to know one another phase a lot longer before even contemplating the practicalities of a live in relationship.
> 
> Sorry, I don't think I've been very helpful!


Hello Cosmos! Thanks! Well, I do like getting to know her. She seems to enjoy getting to know me more. Living together is definitely more intense! Lol!

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

6301 said:


> Now I know why you need to go to the gym! Just kidding. Listen, if she's making more money then you, she's not interested in you wallet. She treats you good. You treat her good. Could it be that she just might have found the right guy?
> 
> After reading all the threads on this forum of husbands/wives/ Bf's/Gf's/ cheating and tearing each other apart, it's nice to here from a well fed guy being treated good. Just take your time and get to know each other out of the bed as well as you know her in the bed.


Hello there! Thanks! Yeah, sometimes I wonder...what did I do to deserve being treated so good? Lol! Chiquita told me, "yeah, I want you to contribute. I don't want you to think I *need* your money, because I don't. Money is nice, but I didn't choose you Centurions for your money. I want your heart. I want you to love me. I want us to build a relationship and a life together."

I'm glad to have nice, happy things to talk about. Infidelity, cheating, lying and heartbreak is depressing, and after awhile, doing so too much can eat away at your soul, you know?

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Centurions said:


> I will simply say that I was in absolute agony. I thought my wife had thrown me into Hell. A living hell that burned me and tormented me day and night with a savage darkness of hopelessness and utter despair. I lost my wife, my family, everything that I valued in this life. Everything that I had worked for 20 years for was gone.


I'm sorry to hear about the demise of your marriage. You write well. If the management position doesn't pan out, perhaps you should try a career as a writer.

Being the wife of a career Army officer, I've also known a number of Marines and their families. I didn't know they hid such passion under their steely demeanors.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Personally, I thought Marines took an oath to not abuse adjectives. The OP has used more adjectives in this thread than my husband did his entire life. 

There's something fishy in Denmark.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> Personally, I thought Marines took an oath to not abuse adjectives. The OP has used more adjectives in this thread than my husband did his entire life.


:rofl::lol::rofl::lol:


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

MrK said:


> Church?Made men(Mafia)go to church every sunday between extortion,prostitution and murder. So that makes sense.
> MY problems?1-Green card
> 2-What's this horny little firecracker going to do when you can't get it up 3 times per day?


Hello MrK!

(1): Chiquita doesn't need a green card. She is an American citizen, born and raised here.

(2): As for this, well...yeah, that can be a challenge, hence some of my apprehension. 

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

RClawson said:


> Other than moving in to soon with one another and crapping all over religious covenants I am trying to figure out what the big problem is.


Hello RClawson!

Well, since my divorce, I wasn't really concerned with church covenants. I haven't set foot in a church since 2006. I went to church again for the first time in so long because Chiquita asked me to start going to church on Sundays together. She has also asked me to pray with her regularly. I haven't really thought about it for a long time, as I was angry with the church, and God. Now, I feel ok with it, so I guess it's good.

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

Prodigal said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the demise of your marriage. You write well. If the management position doesn't pan out, perhaps you should try a career as a writer.
> 
> Being the wife of a career Army officer, I've also known a number of Marines and their families. I didn't know they hid such passion under their steely demeanors.


Hi Prodigal! Thank you very much. My divorce was a living hell, and there was a time I wanted to die, as the pain seemed unending, and all hope for any joy in this life seemed to melt away like snow under a hot sun.

Military men can be very complex, too. 

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> Personally, I thought Marines took an oath to not abuse adjectives. The OP has used more adjectives in this thread than my husband did his entire life.
> 
> There's something fishy in Denmark.


Blondilocks:

I am somewhat educated.  I try to express myself adequately.
Nothing "fishy" at all. I have no idea why you are negative, skeptical, or whatever. 
Have a nice day.

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Centurions said:


> Blondilocks:
> 
> I am somewhat educated.  I try to express myself adequately.
> Nothing "fishy" at all. I have no idea why you are negative, skeptical, or whatever.
> ...


Let's see: overuse of adjectives, use of smiley faces (notice how few men on this thread use them?), starting a thread that seemingly questions a woman's motives but for all intents and purposes is nothing but bragging. Shall I go on?:scratchhead:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't he just be genuine?

Idk I did not get a troll vibe at all.


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> Let's see: overuse of adjectives, use of smiley faces (notice how few men on this thread use them?), starting a thread that seemingly questions a woman's motives but for all intents and purposes is nothing but bragging. Shall I go on?:scratchhead:


Wow, overuse of adjectives? Is this some grad school English class? Overuse of adjectives...according to you? Too bad. I was simply using words that described my emotions and feelings at the time.
Use of "smiley faces"? Really? You got your panties in a twist because I used "smiley faces"? Wow. I don't care one wit if "other men" use smiley faces or not. *I* use "smiley faces" as I understand the proper usage of them in conveying a pleasant, friendly smile; implying gentle humor; happiness in general, a positive attitude. That's what I use them for. 

As far as "bragging"? WTF? Ok, I certainly admit that I'm pretty happy and pleased with the girlfriend I have. But "bragging"? No. 

As mentioned in my posts, being with a energetic woman 12 years younger than myself is surprisingly tiring to me. I was not prepared to realize some of the realities of being older, and out of shape, too. Then, knowing some of the girlfriend's sexual past...is just a bit intimidating. Not in an overwhelming way, but in a bit to make me laugh a little nervously and to wonder about the nuances of a woman's motivations and thoughts. Hence my posting here for the sake of some friendly discussion over some coffee.

Have a nice day.

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> Can't he just be genuine?
> 
> Idk I did not get a troll vibe at all.


Jellybeans!

Good morning! Thank you very much! Your empathy and grace is much appreciated. I'm very genuine.

Again, thank you for being so kind. I'm new here, and this is my first "thread". 

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

